# Personal Questions



## Gunner (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.

1.Type of stove?

2.Location?

3.24/7 or occasional burner?

4.# of cords burned?

5.Type of saw?

6. Splitter or Maul?


----------



## Gunner (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Soon to be summit
2.Ontario Canada
3.As close to 24/7 as possible, FHA as backup
4.First year-I'm getting a late start...I have alittle over 3
5.Eyeballing a Husky 353
6.8lb Maul


----------



## michaelthomas (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Vermont castings resolute acclaim midnight blue enamel

2.Southern Maine

3.Evenings/nights weekends

4.about 4 per year 

5.Husky 350 with 18" bar

6. Big old homemade splitter


----------



## nshif (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok here goes
1- Currently old Fisher to be a Quadra Fire 4300
2-Pioneer. Ca near Lake Tahoe
3- 24/7 winter occ spring/fall
4-About 4 depending on weather
5- Stihl MS361
6- Iron Oak 27 ton


----------



## Corie (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Currently Federal Convection Heater #2264CCL, on friday it will be my homemade unit.

2. Northeast PA

3. 24/7.  We have no other form of heat.

4. About 1 per year of wood and about 2 tons of coal.

5. Stihl 260 Pro, Homelite XL2

6. 8lb maul and "CHopper"


----------



## Roospike (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?
*Pacific Energy "Summit Classic" *
2.Location?
* Eastern Nebraska*
3.24/7 or occasional burner?
*24/7*
4.# of cords burned?
*3.7 last year *  (15-16 on hand)
5.Type of saw?
* Husqvarna 359 , 346XP #1 , 346XP #2 , 372XP *
6. Splitter or Maul?
* 8 hp 28 ton Swisher Splitter / Helko Vario-2000 Splitting Maul *


----------



## AKFireMan (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Vermont Castings Encore, flat black.  Cat model

2. FBKS,AK

3. 24/7 

4. 3-5 depending on the year.

5. Husky 353, Old Stilh 026, Little Echo for limbing and yard work. 

6. Fiskars 2.5 lb splitting axe (amazing for the size), standard 8 lb maul, 12lb sledge and wedge for really stubborn stuff.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2006)

1. 1985 Sierra T-4600 (soon to be replaced with the poor boy's Summit), Jotul F3CB and Jotul F100 Nordic.

2. Northern Virginia. Too damned close to D.C. The smell is killin me.

3. 24/7. Ain't no other heat in the house. Don't burn, we freeze. Heat pump died from lack of use years ago.

4. Five cords a year. Got six this year. Think it is gonna be cold.

5. Old Yaller the 1991 Poulan Pro 405+ and the lil baby Poulan whatever it's little green ass is.

6. 1987 Duerr 20 ton and a six and eight pound maul for hitting the splitter when it won't start.


----------



## ecfinn (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove? Lopi Revere Insert

2.Location? Ambler, PA (outside Philadelphia)

3.24/7 or occasional burner? hoping for 24/7 but this is my first year.

4.# of cords burned?  none yet, but I've got 3+ ready for this year...

5.Type of saw?  Husky 350 18" bar, Remington electric 3.25HP 16" bar

6. Splitter or Maul? 8lb, 6lb mauls, 10 lb sledge and 4 wedges of various shapes sizes.


----------



## DonCT (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove? HearthStone Heritage

2.Location? Bristol, CT

3.24/7 or occasional burner? Hopefully 24/7. This will be my first full winter

4.# of cords burned? Dunno. Estimating 4-5

5.Type of saw? Husky 141 16" bar

6. Splitter or Maul? Both. 8 lb. maul, 4 lb. splitting ax, 4 ton Ryobi electric splitter


----------



## bige34 (Oct 31, 2006)

Harman Exception

Westchester County, NY (just north of nyc)

nights and weekends

first year but think it will be 3 to 4 cords

My splitter, axe, maul and saw are all the same - daughter's boyfriend

Eric


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?  US Stove 1500 Hotblast Wood/Coal Furnace

2.Location?  Basement

3.24/7 or occasional burner?  24/7

4.# of cords burned?   4 to 6

5.Type of saw?  Stihl 025, Stihl Farm Boss

6. Splitter or Maul? Both, 6 & 8 pound maul and an antique Splitter


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2006)

bige34 said:
			
		

> My splitter, axe, maul and saw are all the same - daughter's boyfriend



You are THE MAN!


----------



## ChrisN (Oct 31, 2006)

Stove Type: Jotul Oslo

Location:  Southeastern CT

24/7, otherwise as needed

# cords:  6 to 7

Type of saw:  Husky 455 w/ 18" bar

Splitter: 8lb maul, sledge and wedges for contrary pieces


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Osburn 2200I is on the way
2. Waterford, WI (Southeastern WI)
3. As close to 24/7 as I can (Take that WI Electric!)
4. 1st year for wood heat, not sure what I'll burn.  Currently have approx 2 cords, I'll need more.
5. Poulan for now, looking at Husky (gonna ask for some advice pretty soon)
6. 20 Ton North Star spliter with 5.5hp Honda engine


----------



## Corey (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?
Unknown - Picked it up for $350 and did modifications to add secondary air combustion, firebrick in the firebox, airtight doors, round flue collar for completely lined flue and room air circulation fan.

2.Location?
Lawrence KS

3.24/7 or occasional burner?
Primarily wood heat, but more like 12/5 and 24/2 as I let the fire go out during the week days when no one is home.

4.# of cords burned?
About 2.5 to 3 per year

5.Type of saw?
Husky 350

6. Splitter or Maul?
Homemade splitter for the heavy stuff, 6 pound maul for the light stuff


----------



## begreen (Oct 31, 2006)

1) Currently Jotul Castine (F400CB)
2) On an island in the middle of Puget Sound
3) We'll see once we get the first electrc bill for the new heat pump. But in the past we burned evenings and weekends unless it was below about 35 then mornings too. If it's below 20 we'll be burning 24/7 or heading for Hawaii! 
4) Hard to say because last year it included pellets. Average cord wood has been about 2.5-3 cds/yr.
5) Stihl 029
6) 8lb + wedges and a boy scout hatchet.


----------



## joshuaviktor (Oct 31, 2006)

1) VC Defiant Encore, Pine Baron Coal Baron Stove, All-Nighter (the midsize one without the heatilator pipes)
2) Northern New Jersey, Morris County
3)NONE YET!  Still installing the bloody chimney liners!
4) hoping to burn about 3 cords wood, 2-3 tons coal
5) Dad's two broken stihls, got for free, having fixed
6) 8lb maul, axes, hatchets, other assorted sharp things.


----------



## struggle (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove? Vermont Castings Vigilant II,1985 model,pre-EPA, running off a clay tile 8X8 exterior chimeny. I am currently refurbishing it with online help of the Elk man. Also use currently until stove is complete and as a between high low weather temperatures a Cozy Heat fireplace set in to a concert block chimney clay tile as well. I think it is 10x10 or 12x12 ( never bothered to measure it) with outside air intake and finished in cherokee marble to the ceiling with daul fans to spread the heat. 

2.Location? NW Iowa

3.24/7 or occasional burner? Use wood as primary heat of the house. This is the first winter we cut the gas meter off completely. Got tired of MidAmerican Energy sedning guys out to check why were not using gas in the peak winter time.

4.# of cords burned? I do not measure by the cord but will say a lot of truck loads

5.Type of saw?Stihl farm boss (029) and a stihl (019) 

6. Splitter or Maul?[/quote]splitter, 20 ton,Briggs 5.5, Huskie,  if it cannot split it I should not be moving it. Used it tonight,use a maul when needing to let off some steam :coolgrin:


----------



## jtcedinburgh (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?
Morso Owl 7kw in a room of approximately 420 square feet (with total volume of approx. 3900 cubic feet).  Probably a bit undersized.

2.Location?
Fife, north of Edinburgh, Scotland

3.24/7 or occasional burner?
At the moment, occasional evenings, but would like to burn more to offset rising gas costs.

4.# of cords burned?
No idea.  I reckon I have a cord, but probably need more.

5.Type of saw?
Bow

6. Splitter or Maul? 
Can't cut logs big enough to need splitting with my Bow saw.


----------



## kd460 (Oct 31, 2006)

Stove: Enviro Kodiak 1700 insert (the only one I found to fit my ZC firebox)

Location: Southeastern Michigan (Brighton)

I burn as close to 24/7 as possible, always stoked when I'm home, allowed to die down when going to work. Gas forced air back up set at 60F.

Probably have burned close to 1/2 to 3/4 cord this year, have 3 cords of mixed hardwoods, 2 more waiting for processing, 2 more waiting to come down as needed (ash).  This is my first winter with the insert.

Saws: Bow saw, Jonsered 510sp (oldy but goody), homelite for the small stuff.

I split with an 8lb maul, an ax, a hatchet, 5lb hand sledge and wedges as needed. Depends on the size of the wood.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Oct 31, 2006)

*1.Type of stove?*

Lopi Freedom Insert - 3rd year with it - extended install.

*2.Location? *

NorthWestern CT

*3.24/7 or occasional burner?* 

Probably around 18/7. I don't worry so much about the overnight burns, the oil forced air furnace takes care of the heat if needed overnight. I am a stay at home mom and wanted a warm daytime temp in the house instead of freezing my tushy off trying to save money and conserve. It serves it's purpose quite well. We do not have an open floorplan in the house, so we purchased it for supplemental heat - not the sole source of it. 

*4.# of cords burned? *

Probably about 3.

*5.Type of saw?* 

An old craftsman. 

*6. Splitter or Maul?*

I bought him a 12 lb log blaster maul from Harbor Freight - he didn't like it at first, now it's all he uses.


----------



## suematteva (Oct 31, 2006)

Hearthstone Mansfield 2002
Southern Quebec/Vermont
24/7
Solid 5
Husky 181 1985(i think)
8lb maul, fiberglass handle with a tuned exhaust and blower


----------



## hilly (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Regency i2400 (Insert)
2. Vancouver Island, BC, Canada (West of Bellingham WA)
3. 18/7
4. I'm not sure yet, but I've got 5 on hand
5. My dad's or my brothers!
6. 6 lb maul


----------



## elkimmeg (Oct 31, 2006)

.Type of stove?    Used  1999 $500 VC Cat Encore   Used  1987( Free)rebuilt VC Cat Intrepid II  former Effel, Merridith , Scandia. franklin, old 602 Jotul, and older Fisher and Upland

2.Location?  Cat Encore, main living room dinning area    Intrepid II in familly room

3.24/7 or occasional burner?  Encore  will be burnt 24/7   Intrepid II  every night but not 24/7 all the time

4.# of cords burned?  Life time 150+ cords  saved over 25,000 gallons of oil (Never paid for wood)

5.Type of saw?   Stihl 042 farm Boss,( Craftsman 2.3,  Poulan 2.3,  another Poulan 2.3  bars are interchangeable 14/16")  Still working and cutting
 1968 Mac 10 10   Mac Electric  3 hp  beating the crap out of it

6. Splitter or Maul?

 John Deere 500 C backhoe 90 HP  11 tons I do not know the force of every piston able to lift 2 tons and  trench to 15' 6"
Able to rip out most trees and deposit them where I please, also can snap many and rip off branches

16 Ton 1,5 hp Electric Splitter by Ram Splitter Capacity 24" round 20' lengths  It can be ordered for 24" lenghts
 Two Mauls 6lb wood handle and fiberglass handle 8 lb   splitting wedges Sldege hammers axes

 I scrounge year round  presently and this is a guess 18 plus cords processed 3 year supply still scrounging
 all firewood is seasoned 2 seasons in advance of burning


----------



## homebrewz (Oct 31, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.
> 
> 1.Type of stove?
> 
> ...



1. Currently repairing an abused VC Defiant Encore,
In the mean time using a steel box (older stove.. it just says "Home Warmer" on the door and has a relief picture of NH's "Man on the Mountain". It runs into a masonary chimney lined with an insulated SS flex pipe. Also running a Breckwell P-23 pellet stove in the kitchen. 

2. Howes (not in the) Cave, NY

3. nights & weekends (only when I'm home)

4. About 2 to 3 last year. 

5. Homelite that I found in the gargage cleaned and tuned up. It was free. 

6. A maul, an axe, and a neat little wedge splitter on a vertical track that I am borrowing from a friend.  After reading this thread, I am interested in trying the "wood grenade"!


----------



## jmd425 (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Regency Insert

2.Ma 

3.Nights/Weekends 

4. 2.5

5.Husky 345

6. Chopper1 axe / 8 lb maul


----------



## DavidV (Oct 31, 2006)

[quote author="Gunner" date="1162276453"]Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.

Appalachian 32BWXL

Richmond, VA

24/7 

About 4 cord 

Poulan 14 inch,  Husqvarna 365 special

8lb splitter, 5 lb "splitting axe" with the little wings, and 30 ton Northstar splitter.


----------



## citizanken (Oct 31, 2006)

Hearthstone Clydesdale on the 6th of Nov.
Smithsburg, Maryland
plan on close to 24/7 during the cold months
estimating 3 to 4 cords
Stihl 18 inch
I use both a 8 pound maul and a 8HP log splitter



**Edited for spelling**


----------



## zzr7ky (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove? Vemont Castings Resolute Acclaim
2.Location? Michigan 

24/7 or occasional burner? This is my first year. 

4.# of cords burned?  none yet, but I’ve got 3+ ready for this year… 

5.Type of saw?  DOLMAR 5100 18” bar  Saw was under $400 delivered and it ROCKS!!  

6. Splitter or Maul? 8lb, 6lb mauls,


----------



## wg_bent (Oct 31, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.
> 
> 1.Type of stove? Osburn 1800i
> 
> ...



Answers above.


----------



## NFreiermuth (Oct 31, 2006)

1.  Hampton HI300 Insert  (Majolica Brown Enamel)
2.  Youngstown, New York (Family Room)
3.  24/7 or at least I try to
4.  About 3-4 Cords Per Year (10 ready to go)
5.  Stihl Farm Boss 22"/Echo Arborist Saw CS-3000 14"
5.  8 Lb. Maul/ The old Man's Log Splitter


----------



## Bushfire (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Fireplace Xtradinaire 33 insert (main floor) and Morso 3450 (finished basement)

2. Willington, CT - near Storrs (UCONN)

3. Try for 24/7, but more like 12/5 (week) and 24/2 (weekend)

4. 2-3, but still learning, and not really keeping track, to be honest.

5. Husky 141 - great value saw, in my opinion

6. Fiskers 2.5lb splitting axe (best 28 bucks ever spent), and a 8lb sledge hammer with wedge on rare occasions when fisker won't do the trick.


----------



## burntime (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Hampton HI300
2. Central living room in New Berlin, WI (Go Pack!)
3. 24/7
4. Prior use 4-5 cord a year, new stove hopefully 2-4 now!
5. Stihl 029 with 18" Bar and an attitude.
6. Chopper 1 axe, 8lb maul, speeco 22 ton splitter.


----------



## hardwood715 (Oct 31, 2006)

1. 1980 Gold Marc Fireplace Insert
2. Hyde Park (Dutchess County) NY
3. For now Nights and weekends, striving for that 24/7
4. last year under a cord
5. Poulan Wild thing- repaied twice since buying it!
6. 8 LB Maul,Wedge, 6 LB MAUL


----------



## babalu87 (Oct 31, 2006)

Morso 3610
Southeastern Massachusetts
When I need it, havent had to burn 24/7 but do burn every night when the weather calls for it. The Boiler is my enemy and I shudder when it kicks on for Hot water.
3-4 cord, 2 sliders and 4 other windows on the house face due South. House is pretty efficient to heat.
Jonsered 2054, getting a second saw after the Government gives me my damn money back. Can we charge THEM interest?
8lb maul, though my father keeps mentioning we should split a splitter


----------



## quads (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?
Mid 70s heavy steel box.  She makes a little creosote, but that's ok.  Creosote heats too when it burns! 

2.Location?
A stone's throw from Lake Superior.

3.24/7 or occasional burner?
24/7 for nine months of the year and occasional burner for the other three!

4.# of cords burned?
Per year, about four or five.  Over the life of the stove so far, 125 - 150 or so.

5.Type of saw?
Two Stihl 026s are what I'm using now.  Sachs 117 that I don't use anymore.  The ones before that are long gone.

6. Splitter or Maul?
Maul all the way!


----------



## Mike Wilson (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?
*Jotul Kennebec*

2.Location?
*Orient Point, NY...  which is the very northeastern tip of Long Island (about 14 miles southwest of New London, CT)*

3.24/7 or occasional burner?
*24/7*

4.# of cords burned?
*3 per season*

5.Type of saw?
*Echo 18"*

6. Splitter or Maul?
*25 ton splitter*

-- Mike


----------



## PAJerry (Oct 31, 2006)

Stove - Pacific Energy Vista insert

  Location - Waterford PA,  northwest corner of the state in the middle of the Lake Erie snowbelt

  Burning - trying for 24/7, first full winter with the stove, really dislike our nat. gas supplier NFG (National Fuel Gas)

   # of cords burned - about 1/2 so far, but have 3.5 more ready to go.

  Type of saw - John Deere CS56, 16"

   Splitter or Maul - 8 lb maul


----------



## northwinds (Oct 31, 2006)

1.Type of stove?  
Quadrafire Isle Royale


2.Location?  
South-central Wisconsin

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
Occasional burner (will be 24/7 next year)


4.# of cords burned? 
1/2 cord/month

5.Type of saw? 
Husky 350

6. Splitter or Maul? 
Eight lb. Maul.


----------



## adrpga498 (Oct 31, 2006)

1. Jotul Castine

2. nj

3.24/7

4. 4 cords

5.Sears 18" bar ( can't kill it) want a sthil in future

6. 6hp.27 ton Verticle & horizontle 6lb maul for smaller stuff

7. Beer on sale


----------



## fespo (Oct 31, 2006)

1.)   Lopi Liberty on my 2nd season with it. I had an older Dutchwest Wood Stove, It need a complete rebuild so I got rid of it. I bought the biggest stove  I could find around my area to heat my house.

2.) Far S.W. burbs of Chicago Il

3.) 24/7 when we need heat. I  set the T-stat to OFF and Never had the heat on excpet to run it once a month just to burn the cob-webs off for 2-5 mins. 

4.) About 4 of Oak and 1 cord of mixed. Also I sell woood as a side line  :roll: 

5.) Stil SawsDutchwest - 2478 Large Convection Wood Stove  

6.) An Old splitter from Farm & Fleet


----------



## Willhound (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Pacific Energy Summit Insert

2. Northern Ontario

3.24/7 from late September until late April

4. 5-7 cords, mostly Birch

5. Stihl 026

6. Craftsman "Tomahawk" 3.5 HP Horizontal Splitter

7. Old retired guy down the road that cuts, splits and delivers to my driveway for $90/cord (at least, this year and last year with too much *&%$# crap going on in my life to cut my own)
     There's always next year.....


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 1, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.
> 
> 1.Type of stove?
> 
> ...



1. 4300 Quad
2. Basement
3. 24/7
4. 5-7 Full cords 128 cubic feet
5. Husky 50, 266,272,372,575,288,394
6. 8lb maul and home built splitter.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Nov 1, 2006)

1.Type of stove? Quadra-Fire Cumberland Gap 

2.Location? Suffolk County, NY

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 24/7 Nov-Feb

4.# of cords burned? 3 last year, ran out in Feb.  Have 6 ready to go

5.Type of saw? Poulan 16 inch gas

6. Splitter or Maul? 27 Ton Troy Built /w 5.5 Honda Engine


----------



## yukiginger (Nov 1, 2006)

Don’t know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody. 

1.Type of stove? 

Quadrafire 4100 insert on the first floor, soon to be a Lopi Endeavor in the basement (2600 sq. ft. house)

2.Location? 

Western NY (Rochester)

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 

Burn around the clock if possible.

4.# of cords burned? 

6 cords last season.

5.Type of saw? 

Stihl 440, Husky 345, Husky 353

6. Splitter or Maul? 

Last season I burned 5 cords of maple that I had split by hand with a maul; bought a Harbor Freight splitter last fall which has now split over 30 full cords between me and my neighbors.

I LOVE IT ALL!

MarkG


----------



## colsmith (Nov 1, 2006)

1.  HearthStone Phoenix

2.  Town of Raymond, WI (near Milwaukee)

3.  24/7 when it's cold.  We only had the gas furnace on twice last winter since we've had it, that was when we went out of town for a few days.  This will be our first full winter.

4.  We scrounge plus have odd shaped woodpiles, maybe 4-5 cords ready for this winter plus some newer wood.  I think we will need more, our stove burns awfully fast.

5.  Craftsman 2.5 hp 14" electic chainsaw, I bought it years ago as an anniversary present for myself.  Plus an OLD bow saw

6.  8 lb. maul and 12 lb. "Lickety-Split" monster maul


----------



## berlin (Nov 1, 2006)

1.  I build my own. designed for wood and soft coal, has very effective secondary burn.

2. Western New York (near buffalo)

3. 24/7 last winter i burned for almost 4 months without shutting it down once.

4.  usually about 3-4 tons of coal and one cord of wood, equivilent to about 7 cords of wood.

5. Stihl 028 super

6. Maul, it's really just as fast, all things considered


----------



## johnsopi (Nov 1, 2006)

1.Type of stove? Eagle/yukon Big Jack wood/coal furnace. Keeps the whole house at 75-78  2000spft 2 story

2.Location? North Maryland near DE

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 24/7 when it gets under 40

4.# of cords burned?  3-4 last year 1st year heating

5.Type of saw?   Stihl MS360

6. Splitter or Maul? 8bl wood handle next year will rent a spilter for 24 hrs After I get a few cords home


----------



## VT-Woodburner (Nov 1, 2006)

1.Regency F1100

2.Southern Vermont. The "Banana Belt" of the state. It only goes to minus 40.

3. 24/7   Oil hwbb as backup.

4. About 4 cords per season

5. 20 year old Homelite 240 ("Use it up, wear it out, make it do, or do without")

6. Both Splitter and Maul


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Stove = Quadrafire, Isle Royle heating the entire house.

2. Location = Northern Illinois

3. burn rate = 24/7 as much as possible (forced air, propane for backup)

4. # of cords = 5 to 6 (its the 110 year old family farm, I own it now, and am making slow improvements to it to tighten everything back up)

5. Stihl 290 and homelite 240 (VT Woodburner - I can't wear mine out either)

6. Self built splitter (currently trying to come up with a good name for it.)


----------



## JBinKC (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Jotul Castine F400
2. Lake of the Ozarks 89 MM
3. 24/7
4. I am estimating between 3-3.5 cords in a normal year. Currently have about 2 1/2 cords 50% oak and 50% red maple on my limited space for holding the wood. Last year my first from late January to the end of the burning season burned about a little over 1 cord but that was a very mild year.
5. Husky 141 16 inch,  Stihl MS 180 14 inch
6. by hand sledgehammer with splitting grenades


----------



## z-man (Nov 1, 2006)

1.Type of stove? Lopi Freedom Wood insert
2.Location? North of Boston, MA 
3.24/7 or occasional burner? Occasional meaning every night but not 24/7 
4.# of cords burned?  Estimating 1 cord.  Have about 5 on my property from trees I cut down.
5.Type of saw?  16" Homelight Ranger from Homedepot
6. Splitter or Maul? 8lb wood handle maul and a 4lb super splitter from Lowes which I swear by.


----------



## Todd (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Woodstock Fireview

2. Chippewa Falls, WI

3. 24/7

4. 3 cords

5. Stihl MS290

6. EZ Brave 8 ton splitter, Axe


----------



## riguy (Nov 1, 2006)

1.Lopi Declaration
2. Northern RI
3. 24/7 when needed 
4. Roughly 3 cords seasoned, 3 cords unseasoned
5. Stihl 16"
6. Uncle's homemade splitter.


----------



## Marty (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Hearthstone Mansfiled
2. Pittsburgh PA
3. Shoot for 24/7 end up closer to 18/7
4. Unknown... first year. (looking like 4-6)
5. Homelite EZ automatic c. 197x ... and a brand new, used, Stihl 290 c. 2006 I picked up today.
6. Hatchet, axe, maul & wedge.


----------



## mgambuzza (Nov 1, 2006)

Don’t know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.

1.Thelin Parlor 3000, Quadrafire Castile, Vermont Castings Winter Warm Large

2.Syracuse, NY

3.24/7, 24/7 or by temperature, weekends

4.3-4tons pellets, 2cords

5......

6. Splitter or Maul? Just stack or haul.....


----------



## Flame (Feb 25, 2008)

Gladly,

1. Hearthstone Mansfield

2. Southbridge, MA  /  Stove in living room

3. 24/7 (oil tank is full and furnace is in the off position Yahoo!)

4. First winter, I started late. Probably looking at 3-5 cords  (cape cod around 2100 sq ft ?)

5. Had delivered this winter all cut (just stacked). 

6. Possibly next year


----------



## MishMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

1.Type of stove? 
Drolet Adirondack

2.Location? 
Verndale, MN 

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
Occasional burner will be 24/7 when I get a stove that is capable of it

4.# of cords burned? 
1 cord? 

5.Type of saw? 
Husky 

6. Splitter or Maul? 
Eight lb. Maul, hopefully a splitter this year


----------



## jpl1nh (Feb 25, 2008)

1.  Woodstock Keystone, dead center in open concept house, first thing you see coming in front door.   

2.  Newfields (Seacoast area -all 12 miles of it) NH

3.  24/7

4.  About 3 so far

5.  Stihl "Farm Boss" 029 Super, 18" bar

6.  4# Ames super splitter axe and 8# wedge and sledge for knots, forks and da big boys.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Feb 25, 2008)

1.  Hearthstone Tribute

2. Shoreham VT (15 mi southwest of Middlebury)

3. would be 24/7 if the tiny stove could keep going overnight, but have central heat (oil, baseboard) zone set at 60 for distant rooms, and both zones for backup overnight

4. about 1 and 1/2 since starting in mid-December

5. No saw.  No need.  No woodlot.  Delivered firewood.

6. Splitter or Maul?   Hatchet/mini-sledge combination (with occasional help of a wedge) to split down too-big splits, but still debating a small electtric splitter for next year.


----------



## 3fordasho (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Woodstock Fireview
2. 75miles SW of Minneapolis MN
3. 24/7
4. ~3 cords so far
5. Stihl MS210 & 361, Dolmar 5100, Makita 6401 with 7901 jug/piston upgrade
6. TSC splitter


----------



## fullbore (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Quad 5700
2. Northeast PA
3. 24/7
4. 3 cords
5. 3 Stihls (2-046mags, 1-ms260)
6. Speeco/Huskee 22-ton


----------



## argus66 (Feb 25, 2008)

1-jotul f3cb
2-central coastal nj
3-nites weekends
4-1/2 cord but just got stove in jan
5- ax for now but shopping for saw
6-another ax


----------



## slowski74 (Feb 25, 2008)

1.   2002 Century (small)

2.   Near Saginaw Michigan

3.   24/7 since early november

4.   Second full season of burning. Will probably go through 2.5   
   to 3 cords

5.    Stihl MS 270  18 inch bar

6.    Timber King gas wood splitter


----------



## Corie (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Englander 13NC

2. Amherst, VA

3. 24/4 (Depending on the weather)

4. Two cords plus maybe a bit more.

5. Stihl 260 PRO


----------



## ControlFreak (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Napoleon 1401, Load and go with SmartStove (TM) combustion control system.

2. Holden, MA

3. 24/7

4. 3.5 cords.

5. Husq 350, MTD 20 ton splitter, two boys.
(Last summer was the first time I bought a half-load of logs due to the increasing cost of cut/split cordwood.  Was paying $160/cord cut/split green, paid ~85/cord for the load of logs (about 4-5 cords).  I like the logs.  There are no tops and I get it processed exactly the way I want it.)

Dan


----------



## bartlett920 (Feb 25, 2008)

1.Type of stove? 
Century 2000 Sq Ft

2.Location? 
Fort Scott Kansas

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
24/7

4.# of cords burned? 
First Year

5.Type of saw? 
Husky 455
Stihl 029

6. Splitter or Maul?
Splitter and Maul


----------



## milner351 (Feb 25, 2008)

1.Type of stove? 
Previously an '80's Nordic "smoke dragon" 
(just ask the neighbor, she still complains about the new stove)

Now frustrated with getting my new Pacific Energy Summit working properly 
(loosing too much heat to the exterior chimney thanks to a bad install)

2.Location? 
Belleville, Michigan
(between Ann Arbor and Dearborn)

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
24/7 

4.# of cords burned? 
I don't estimate cords well, our first year we burned two rows of wood stacked 6ft highx30ft long
the last two years we've burned 4-5 full size pick up loads.
Once I get the Summit dialed in and the chimney insulated and sealed properly with a block off plate, I hope that number will decrease.


5.Type of saw? 
Used Craftsman 40cc 18" bar with new oregon bar and chain 

6. Splitter or Maul? 
Huge home made splitter - 8hp tecumseh, two splitting wedges welded on top of each other
5" diameter  ram, 20 gallon tank, complete with a seat for the operator!
 - the brain child of a few engineer friends of my friends Dad.
My friend let's me use it, he's sick of dealing with wood!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Jotul F500 Oslo
2. NorthEastern CT  (Pomfret)
3. 24/7
4. So far this year 3.5 cords
5. An old Craftsman
6. 27 ton splitter/8lb Maul/wood grenades

WoodButcher


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Feb 25, 2008)

[quote author="Todd" date="1162419222"]1. Woodstock Fireview


5. Stihl MS290

Todd,
         How do you like the MS290?
Gonna retire my 42cc craftsman and Have my eye on the Farmboss.
With an 18" bar it fits my buget real nice. 
Using it to chop up grapple loads and scrounge some trees in my woods.

Thanks for any input,

WoodButcher


----------



## mayhem (Feb 25, 2008)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.
> 
> 1.Type of stove?
> 
> ...



1. Morso 3610
2. Western MA (or living room, depends on what you mean)
3. 24/7
4. Unknown since this is my first year...I estimate between 4-6 cords total for the season.
5. Craftsman 18".
6. Axe, maul, sledge/wood grenade.  No splitters allowed...if I can't split it by hand then I need more exercise, which I can get by splitting!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2008)

1. Jotul F100 Nordic, Jotul F3CB, Englander 30-NCL, Englander 25 PDVC

2. 45 miles from D.C.

3. Only heat we got.

4. Around five cords.

5. Poulan Pro (back when they meant it) 405+ 20", two Husky 142s 16", Poulan 1975 14"

6. 1988 Duerr splitter with a 2007 engine. A variety of busted and to be busted mauls.


----------



## myzamboni (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Jotul  F3CB

2. Silicon Valley 

3. Nights/Weekends

4. Pushing 1 cord (all scrounged)

5. Poulan ES350 (Electric)

6. 8lb maul, Sledge and wedge.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Jotul F400 Castine
2. 25 miles from Seattle
3. 24/7 when below 40 degrees, evenings when above 40, otherwise the heat pump does it better for less
4. ~ 3 cords
5. Stihl 029
6. Northern Tool 20T, 8lb maul, wedges


----------



## BotetourtSteve (Feb 26, 2008)

Jotul F600 Firelight CB
Mountains of Western VA, basement w/2 living floors above
24/7 from October to April
10-12 pickup (full size, 6 3/4' bed) loads (sorry, don't do cords)
Husqvarna 55
8 lb maul


----------



## crazy_dan (Feb 26, 2008)

1. PE Summit stove
2. Mid Missouri
3. 24/7 only heat in the house NO furnace at all
4. used to be 4-5 not sure with the summit hopefully less
5. Husqvarna 455 20”, 345 16”, and 142 16” Stihl MS280 16” and MS440 24” 
6. 22 ton huskee, 6&8lb;mauls various wedges and sledges


----------



## kevin85 (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Tarm Wood Boiler(seperate oil furnace back-up) 
    Olympic Wood Stove
2. Durham, Connecticut
3. November till the wood runs out, 24/7
4. 6-8 cords, depending on the winter
5. Stihl MS310, 18 inch bar
6. MTD Splitter


----------



## moshiersr (Feb 26, 2008)

1.Type of stove? 
 - Century FW300010, Retired and sold the round Fire-View (I miss my Fire-View it burned green wood better ;-) )
2.Location? 
 - Horseheads NY
3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
 - Attempting to be 24/7 but not always
4.# of cords burned? 
 - Estimate 5-6 cords on a full year of 24x7, about 2-3 this year
5.Type of saw? 
 - Stihl MS280
6. Splitter or Maul? 
 - 8lb Maul


----------



## CBBaron (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Quadrafire Yosemite
2. Cleveland OH
3. Occasional Burner - Intending it to be used most evenings and weekends. 
4. Just got it installed yesterday so have only burned a few splits so far. I want to have 1.5 cords ready for next winter and another cord available at my parents farm incase I use that much.
5. None yet. Probably just borrow my parents saw as that is where I will be harvesting the wood.
6. Currently only an axe but will add a Maul soon. Dont burn enough to warrant a splitter.

Craig


----------



## prink3 (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Englander 13
2. Central PA
3. Evenings/weekends, primary heat this winter with a home addition underway.
4. 2-3 cords so far
5. Stihl MS290, Pro Mac 10-10
6. 8lb maul


----------



## mikeyny (Feb 26, 2008)

Albany ny area.
   early 80's model 502 tarm combo boiler in shed out back. 4 yrs now (Freebie)
   Old school fireplace for Ambiance 
   Nat gas weil Mclane boiler backup.
   Not quite 24/7. Gas kicks in early morn on cold nites
   455 rancher, 20 and 24 inch bar
   Chinese knockoff 4 ton electric splitter and big old maul. 
   wood use varies, from 8 to 12 full cords Oct till april?


----------



## soxfan13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Jotul 550 rockland
Kingston, Mass
Just got it last week.  I burn nights and weekends...if I am home.

Don't know how much wood just yet.  
some sort of chain saw.

The human splitter.  The old sledge hammer and wedge


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 26, 2008)

1.Type of stove?                        Woodstock Fireview (soapstone)

2.Location?                                Central Michigan

3.24/7 or occasional burner?       24/7

4.# of cords burned?                  Last year 5. This year maybe 3 but too early to answer that.

5.Type of saw?                          Stihl Farm Boss 290

6. Splitter or Maul?                    Splitter


----------



## loneeagle15 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hearthstone Mansfield
Laurel ,Montana
24/7
3 cords
Husky 346 xp
8# Maul 12# sledge


----------



## quinn (Feb 27, 2008)

Jotul F400 and F600 (we like it warm in here)

British Columbia, Canada

 24/7

6-8 cords a year (and that was just with the F600, will be more like 8-10 by adding the 400)

Husky 372XP

5 lb Maul


----------



## RedRanger (Feb 27, 2008)

My avatar says most of it.  Plus 8# spliting maul, an axe, and a craftsman 18" chainsaw.

And bad temper and grumpiness, to get the job done :coolgrin:


----------



## flyfishn (Jul 22, 2008)

1.Type of stove?  Regency F1100

2.Location?  North Vancouver British Columbia

3.24/7 or occasional burner?  24/7 

4.# of cords burned?  This will be my first year. I figure 2.5-3 cords. 

5.Type of saw?  Craftsman 42cc with 18" bar

6. Splitter or Maul?  Splitter


----------



## snowtime (Jul 22, 2008)

1. New T6, PioneerMaid cookstove, 2 fishers for greenhouses plus an old but good cookstove in outdoor kitchen
2. Northwest BC
3. 24/7
4. 15
5. got 2 372s, 2 361s, 2 350s
6. Various mauls and wedges


----------



## Backroads (Jul 22, 2008)

1.Type of stove?  VC Defiant currently being replaced by the brand new Jotul Oslo in the garage!

2.Location?  Richmond RI

3.24/7 or occasional burner?  I'm aiming for 24/7 but depending on weather and wife sometimes less.

4.# of cords burned?  Last year 3 1/2 in conjunction with 200 gals of oil, wife likes to warm up the kitchen floor in the morning

5.Type of saw?  Stihl MS310, decent enough for cutting 5 cords a year.

6. Splitter or Maul?  I prefer the maul but have to admit after 6 days of almost 90* heat and humidity I've borrowed a splitter for the tough stuff.


----------



## trailblaster (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Enviro kodiak 1700
2. Loudon, NH & N. Maine
3. 24/7
4. 4 cords
5. Poulan Pro 42cc 18" bar
6. 20ton MTD splitter


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 22, 2008)

1.Type of stove? Hampton insert

2.Location? S. NH

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 24/7 

4.# of cords burned? 3.5

5.Type of saw? Stihl 260pro

6. Splitter or Maul? Both.  33 ton TroyBilt


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 22, 2008)

1) Hearthstone Heritage

2) Buckley, WA right next to Mt. Rainier.

3) 24/7

4) 7 cords of soft wood this last season, junk varieties.

5) Poulan wild something. Bright green.

6) Bark buster unicorn style death splitter from tractor PTO, + maul.


----------



## Tfin (Jul 22, 2008)

1.Type of stove? Englander 13NCP

2.Location? Central Maine

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 24/7 

4.# of cords burned? 3

5.Type of saw? Echo CS-440

6. Splitter or Maul? Both (8 lb maul wedges/rented splitter)


----------



## FLASHMAN (Jul 22, 2008)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.
> 
> 1.Type of stove?



Jotul F600 Firelight



			
				Gunner said:
			
		

> 2.Location?



Unfinished side of basement, Woodstock, CT



			
				Gunner said:
			
		

> 3.24/7 or occasional burner?



24X7, but only in the winter.  :coolgrin: 



			
				Gunner said:
			
		

> 4.# of cords burned?



3-4 per season



			
				Gunner said:
			
		

> 5.Type of saw?



Stihl MS660



			
				Gunner said:
			
		

> 6. Splitter or Maul?



Splitter... Me and Woodbutcher split damn near 16 cord a year, so the mauls had to be retired...


----------



## RedOak (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Hearthstone Mansfield
   2. Central Massachusetts
   3. 24/7
   4. 6-7 cord
   5. Stihl MS180
   6. Maul


----------



## gpcollen1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Holy Old Thread Batman!


----------



## Max Headroom (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Lopi Declaration  (install tomorrow!)
2. North Central MA
3. 24xweekends and days off, 12xweekdays
4. 3-4 cords this year
5. Poulan 3000
6. Maul

That's the plan, we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## skamp (Jul 23, 2008)

Soon to be Lopi Revere
Niantic CT. Pretty much smack in the middle between New York City and Boston.
Evenings, nights and weekends
Not sure 1st. year burning. Have 3.5 cord ready to go.
Husky. 350 18" bar.
Will have some sort of splitter by spring. Right now an ax,10lb. sledge and a hatchet.


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Jul 23, 2008)

1.Type of stove?
*Lopi Leyden,Central OWB" *
2.Location?
* Unity, NH*
3.24/7 or occasional burner?
*Lopi- Occasional, OWB- 24/7 in Winter*
4.# of cords burned?
*Lopi-1.5 last year, OWB- 10 last year *  (20+ on hand)
5.Type of saw?
* Husqvarna *
6. Splitter or Maul?
* Man-u-al- Maul and a sledge- only for the woodstove, OWB takes whole logs *[/quote]


----------



## offroadaudio (Jul 23, 2008)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Don't know if it has been done, but how about some info from everybody.
> 
> 1.Type of stove?
> Quad 4300I / Hearthstone Shelburne  / Charmaster Furnace
> ...


Maul


----------



## wallpaper79 (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Still deciding on new one...Summit I think.
2. Newfoundland Canada
3. 5 cords/year
4. Johnson 535, Johnson 2036, Old Pioneer P40.
5. Maul, but a splitter may be in the near future.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Englander 30-NC

2. Delaware, Ohio

3. This will be my first full season with the stove.  Hoping to burn 24/7.

4. I expect to burn about 4 cords.  (Somewhere between 3 and 5)

5. I still need to buy my own.  Been using my Dad's Stihl.

6. I have a 6# maul, and can borrow my neighbors splitter.

-SF


----------



## brooktrout (Jul 23, 2008)

"classic" 1987 Buckstove insert
Hamden, New York
24/7 
anticipating 6 cord
Stihl MS270
Blackhawk 25 ton


----------



## Rich_CT (Jul 23, 2008)

1.Type of stove?
Quadrafire 3100i Insert

2.Location?
Western CT

3.24/7 or occasional burner?
20/7

4.# of cords burned?
Insert was installed at the end of Feb.  I'd estimate that I burned about 1.5 cords after the insert was installed.  I have 5 cords stacked and drying for next season.

5.Type of saw?
Not sure of the model #s I have a 3 AMP Remington Electric with 16" chain and a Homelite 33cc w 16" blade.


6. Splitter or Maul?
6lb maul and use wedges and a sledge for some of the tougher splits (usually knotty Black Cherry)

Rich


----------



## woodconvert (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Jotul Firelite 
2. mid Michigan (Fenton)
3. 24-7 Nov. through ??? (had my last fire June 1 this year!!) 
4. 9+ cords per year plus fall and spring stash 
5. 046 Stihl primary, 027 Super AV when the mood moves me. 
6. Was splittin' maul now 35 ton Speeco


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 23, 2008)

1. Harman TL 300 (new this year) Englander 12FP (old stove)
2. Steeler country
3. 24/7 burner
4. approx 5 cord a year. 
5. Stihl MS 361 and a Husky 162
6. 22 ton Huskee splitter


----------



## hotcookcpl (Jul 23, 2008)

1.  Vermont Castings Intrepid II Stove & Jotul C450 Insert (new, not even used yet)

2.  Western Massachusetts, USA

3.  Occasional, but that will probably change

4.  1-2 chords, expecting 3-4 chords this winter

5.  Husky 455 Rancher & Stihl 110 (I think, this is my wifes saw)

6.  Maul & wedges


----------



## Risser09 (Jul 23, 2008)

1.Type of stove? This will be my first year burning my WoodStock Keystone in black. Double-walled, insulated Selkirk Metalbestos Ultra-Temp exterior chimney. Basement install.

2.Location? Lancaster, Pennsylvania

3.24/7 or occasional burner? I will be burning 24/7 to satisfy the wife and wallet. She's sick of 60 degree indoor temps and I'm sick of oil.

4.# of cords burned? I'm guessing around 2 cords due to the efficiency of my stove.

5.Type of saw? Stihl MS033 and an old McCullough MacPro 44 that is constantly under repair

6. Splitter or Maul? 8 lb maul on hickory handle. 4 lb. TrueTemper splitting ax on fiberglass.


----------



## adk4 (Jul 23, 2008)

1.Type of stove? 
soon to be Jotul Firelight 600 CB2 
Location? 
Adirondacks  NY 
3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
24/7 
4.# of cords burned? 
don't know yet
5.Type of saw? 
I'll let you know
6. Splitter or Maul? 
Maul though splitter is on the Christmas list


----------



## stanleyjohn (Jul 24, 2008)

Harman Exception Insert

Higganum,Ct 

nights and weekends and other days off from work 

first year!Have near 3 cords now!Ill see how long that lasts

Chain saw is a 18" sears craftsman,I split 3 cords with an ax and splitting wedge.I can get use of a gas powered splitter from dad if i need it.


----------



## Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

1.Type of stove? *Upland 107 (am I the only Uplander on here?)*

2.Location? *The stove is in the basement in a house that is situated on a small island in the middle of suburban Massachusetts *

3.24/7 or occasional burner? *As close as I can get to 24/7*

4.# of cords burned? *Seems to be the magic number is 3, I think I got just under 3 this year. Wish me luck!*

5.Type of saw? *The ex got the chain saw in the divorce*

6. Splitter or Maul? *It comes C/S/D, but I need to split the semi seasoned stuff when I get it, I use a small sledge, a couple wedges & small hatchet. I have a maul I can borrow if needed. I asked for one of those grenade splitters for my birthday & mothers day, guess I gotta get it myself*


----------



## michiganwinters (Jul 24, 2008)

1.Type of stove? PE Summit Classic - blacked out

2.Location? Located in the corner of my great room....we live on a large dam in michigan....croton to be exact

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 24/7 

4.# of cords burned? 3 cords 21/2 ricks last year which was our first 

5.Type of saw? Jonsered 670 with 16" bar 

6. Splitter or Maul? Huskee 22 ton......that thing just amazes me with some of the crazy looking stuff it will split


----------



## countrybois (Jul 24, 2008)

Arrow freestanding w/blower fan

70 miles south of the Windy City

24/7

4.5 cords

Stihl 034/20" & Stihl MS440/28"

8lb maul up until this year, now I split w/maul for excercise and have a Speeco 25 ton for fun


----------



## gerry100 (Jul 24, 2008)

Country Canyon ( x '81 Jumbo Moe)

Upstate NY ( Albany)

24/7    Late Nov , Mid March

4 cords  ( should go further with the new modern stove)

Stihl 026

8 lb maul


----------



## Jake Weaver (Jul 24, 2008)

PE Pacific insert

15 north of Gettysburg PA

nights and weekends

Just got in May 2008

Stihl MS270

Half owner of 22ton splitter.


----------



## jrousell (Jul 24, 2008)

1.Type of stove? 
*Harman Pellet Furnace (centrally ducted)
RSF Opel ZC fireplace (also centrally ducted)*

2.Location? 
*Northern ADK Mountains of NY*

3.24/7 or occasional burner? 
*RSF - most nights & weekends
Pellet Furnace - round the clock*

4.# of cords burned? 
*1.5 Full cords (around here poeple tlak in face cords(4)
4 tons of pellets*

5.Type of saw? 
*Husky 350*

6. Splitter or Maul? 
*Woodchuck electric splitter from walmart.com*


----------

